
SQL Indexing and Tuning E-Book for Developers - adambyrtek
http://use-the-index-luke.com/
======
Wonnk13
I've been doing analysis / data science for a few years now. Lately i've been
considering a jump to data engineering. It's intimidating how much there is to
learn, but this looks like an excellent resource for deeply understanding sql.
Thanks!

------
fwdpropaganda
Just read the first chapter. This is gold, but how is the author making money
off it?

~~~
MarkusWinand
I'm selling it as book.

But more importantly: the "fame" sells other services. Look here:
[https://winand.at/](https://winand.at/)

~~~
scrpn
Is it possible that the online book is stealing some posible revenue that
would come from support?

~~~
MarkusWinand
It is absolutely possible.

On the other hand: it's also possible that nobody would know me without the
website.

Further: I've learned so much from free online resources, why not giving
something back?

I know for sure that many people buy the book because they started reading
online. Also: A lot of the training I do is sold because ONE participant has
read the site/book and arranges a training for the department.

TL;DR: I works fine for me.

------
yakshaving_jgt
SQL performance is exactly the issue I'm having with my current project, so
this popped up at the perfect time. Going to have to read it cover-to-cover I
think.

Thanks!

